# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  North Pole: Secret of the Sun Stone (Very Long!)

## The Cusp

*North Pole:  Secret of the Sun Stone*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (left brain)

 Me and three other people are leaving our parked vehicle and walking out into a frozen wasteland.  We're making an excursion into the *North Pole* to *track UFOs*.  I'm super *excited* to be a part of this expedition, and *thank* the people I'm with for letting me come along.

As we trek out across the snow, I realize I don't have any gloves or even a tuque.  I can hardly believe how dumb that was of me.  I mention that I forgot my tuque to the guys, and they ask me if I want to head back.  I tell them no, pull my hood over my head, and stuff my hands into my pockets.

The next thing I know, we're approaching a *camp* after having walked through the snow all day.  We're all *exhausted*, stumbling and *falling down*.  I fall down and have to *crawl* the remaining few feet to the camp.  We are greeted by a group of scruffy looking *miners* standing around the front of the camp.  One of them is just putting the finishing touches on a long *joint* rolled in dirty looking rolling papers.  Upon see that these guys smoke, the members of my party exclaim "All right!  Lets get rolling!"  We enter into the main building.

I stand by the window admiring the fantastic display of stars in the sky, thinking about our hunt for UFOs.  One of the guys in my group walks up behind me and begins *grinding my ass* with his crotch.  I'm creeped out and pissed off, so I shove the guy and yell *"How about I beat your sorry ass!?!?"*

I'm making a big scene, which attracts the attention of three of the camp residents, who are all *8 feet tall*.  They walk up and stare me down threateningly with their arms crossed , not saying a word.  "Wow, you guys are tall!" I say to them.

The guy in the middle is a *bald cyclops* wearing glasses with only one lens for his single eye.  He's wearing a light blue t-shirt that has a caricature of him and three other guys on the front.  The cyclops sees me looking at his shirt and *accuses* me of avoiding looking at his face because he's a freak.  He's really upset by my behavior, and I think his reaction is completely unjustified.  I try to explain that I was just checking out his shirt, but he's convinced I'm treating him like a freak, and just goes on and on about it.

"You do know you're completely fucking nuts, right?" I say to the cyclops, but he doesn't want to hear it, and his two tall buddies are still staring me down.  Tired of this crap, I yell *"I'll kick every single one of your asses!!!"*

An elderly eskimo woman who seems to be the leader *intervenes* before things get out of hand, and leads me away from the cyclops.  As we walk, I see the whole place is populated by *circus freaks*.  "You'll have to excuse them," explains the eskimo woman, "they are very sensitive about their appearance.  That's why they have to live up here in isolation, because the *rest of the world won't accept them*."

The eskimo woman gives me a tour of the camp, and shows me a stone with a *black sun painted* on it.  It a *sacred place* for the people at the camp.  As we wander around, I'm constantly accosted by homosexuals who want to do me, and freaks who want to fight me.  The *violent atmosphere* escalates until all the people in the camp are fighting amongst themselves, and I see some guy get his *hands cut off*.

I've had enough of this craziness, and announce to nobody in particular *"Fuck this place, I'm outta here!"*.  I storm back the way I came, and as I walk away from the camp, I realize I left some of my winter clothing behind, but I don't want to go back and get it.  I'm well aware that it took us all day to get here, that I'm exhausted and have no food or supplies, but I head back the way I came anyways.

I'm following a well packed trail through the snow, and I pass a perfectly *round cave* in some rocks.  Across from the cave I see another one of those *black suns* painted on some rocks.  This one looks *prehistoric*, like it was done by cavemen, where as the one back at the camp looked newer.  I walk past the black sun painting and hear the sound of *snoring polar bears* coming from the cave.  I look back and see polar bear tracks in the snow, leading to the cave entrance.  

A little ways past the cave, I come upon a plowed clearing in the snow.  There is a large *transport truck* parked there, and several shipping containers stacked in a row.  I'm thrilled to find this, and hope I can convince the people here to give me a ride back to civilization.  As I walk past the end of the truck, I hear it's engine start up, and turn back to ask the trucker for a ride.  But there is nobody in it!  

As I'm looking in the empty cab, a small *beige tank* rolls around the corner, and begins to* ram* the truck.  Another smaller vehicle which looks like the small plows used for cleaning sidewalks begins to ram the truck as well.  The truck seems solid, and doesn't budge at all, so I duck underneath is so I won't get run over.  As I'm crouched underneath, the truck unexpectedly moves from being hit by the tank.  The sudden movement of the truck almost takes my head off.  I reach up and grab onto the underside of the truck so that the next time it moves, it will drag me along with it and I won't get crushed.

The underneath of the truck now looks like a giant snow plow, and lights begin to light up everywhere underneath it.  The vehicle rams back at the tank a couple of times, and then* lifts off* into the air with me still hanging on underneath it.  I take another look at this thing, and I realize *I'm hanging on to a UFO!!!*  I don't like this at all, and wonder what the aliens are going to do to me, but they just drop me off back at the camp I came from.

Back at the camp, I'm telling everyone about the UFO, and the elderly eskimo woman tells me to meet her by the *Sun Stone*.  I get the feeling she wants to *reveal a secret* to me in private.  I go to the camp Sun Stone, only to find it has been completely *chipped away*.  I'm surprised to see this, and look around for the eskimo woman, but she's nowhere to be found.  Think I think to myself that maybe she meant the other Sun Stone in front of the cave.  I get the feeling I'm one of the few people who knows of it's existence.  I look that way and see the elderly eskimo woman moving down the path towards it.  

I prepare to leave camp again and go meet the old woman, but the other camp residents stop me and tell me I can't head out because of an approaching *storm*.  THey are right, and *freezing rain* pours down, making the ground *icy* and impossible to navigate.  I concede that they are right, and I'm not going anywhere in this weather.

I mention to the camp residents that the old woman went out in this storm, and the whole camp sets off down the icy trail to go look for her.  Small children run up and join the group, skipping along like this is great fun.  Once again, the camp people begin to fight amongst themselves, and the guy who got his hands chopped off (which are now reattached), get his *foot chopped off*.

Next I see the guy with the chopped foot leaning on a fence outside the camp trying to shave.  He foot has been reattached, but it's not on right and all crooked.  He tries to put some weight on it and it won't support him.  His previously severed hands are all shriveled up and look *mummified*, and they *tremble violently*.

I find myself back in camp around a picnic table, on which sits a tall stack of fancy chocolate.  Someone says for everyone to take two "leafs" of *chocolate* and eat them very slow, since they are very rich.  Nobody else is taking any, so I break off two red pieces from the bottom and eat them.  They don't taste that great.

Done my chocolate, everyone in the camp lays down to *go to sleep* all at once, and begin pairing up to have *sex*.  I think sleep would be a good idea, and curl up in a sleeping bag at me feet.  There is a trailer in front of me, and as I look under it, I see a *young eskimo woman smiling* at me invitingly.  I figure what the hell and begin to scooch underneath the traler towards her.  As I get closer to her, about 6 other people get closer to me.  They want to have sex with me, and most of them are guys.  I try to move away from the guys.  The farther I move away from them, the farther the eskimo woman gets from me.  The closer I get to her, the closer the others get to me.

I stand up and the woman and I walk inside the main building, away from the others to get some privacy.  We enter a room, but before we can get down to business, a naked black man with an erection walks into the room.  The guy is *trying to have sex with me* and I literally have to fight him off.  This guy has ruined the mood for me, and I decide to just leave.  

As I'm walking out the door, I see the guy is having sex with the woman on the floor, and figuring he's distracted, it would be safe for me to stick my dick in her mouth.  I take of my pants and let her suck me.  As soon as I do, the black guy pulls out a bottle of lube and *comes after my ass*! 

As the guy chases me around the room, the woman pulls out a *scythe* and attacks the guy.  They end up *killing each other*.  I run into the hall and tell the first person I see what just happened.  He doesn't seem concerned, and reveals to me that *all but three people at that camp are ghosts!*  "That must be confusing, not knowing who's real." I say to him.  "Not at all" he tells me, implying that he knows exactly who the ghosts are.

I begin to see flashes of people I've encountered in the camp, showing me exactly how they *died*.  There is something strange about their deaths.  They look almost accidental, but there is some kind of force or intelligence behind it.

----------

